# Greetings from Valparaiso Chile!!!!



## Richon (Mar 30, 2014)

sunworksco said:


> Chevy Sparks are on the road now.
> Why is it foolish to think that some will not end up in the wrecking yard?
> Even though Richon is in Chile does not eliminate him from buying parts from any other country. Chile does trade with America.
> So keep your wise comments to your self!


Will look for them... but is it really a 85KW motor??? this is a LOT of power for such a small car


PS: yes Chile does trade with U.S.A as both are in "America" (sorry , but as a Sud-American, it always gets me the "America as U.S.A")

I'm trying to contact the Speedster kits in Brazil to search for posibilitys


----------

